# Norcos in action



## RaceFace67 (31. Oktober 2010)

ihr habt noch keinen Norcos in action-Thread?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Oktober 2010)

pre action pic ,nach der ersten fahrt richtig gutes rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ihr habt noch keinen Norcos in action-Thread?



Schönes Pic!


----------



## chaz (3. November 2010)

Da mache ich doch glatt mit:


----------



## TypMitBart (4. November 2010)

Willingen im Sommer. 
06er Shore 3 modified
Foto von Blitzkasten.com


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. November 2010)

sehr geiles Bild - den Blitz hätte ich noch rausgestempelt


----------



## TypMitBart (4. November 2010)

Ja, genau das hat der Fotograf auch schon bemängelt, direkt nach dem Shot.
Aber danke danke.
Hab noch nen altes rausgesucht, auf dem man auch das Radl mal besser sieht...
Geschossen hats Jan R.


----------



## holgi007 (7. November 2010)

hier eins von mir
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/496052
wie gefällts euch


----------



## Sanchopancho (7. November 2010)

ich bin da mal behilflich





gefällt   

brauch auch noch ein Action Pic mit meinem Norco


----------



## holgi007 (7. November 2010)

ouhh danke schön...


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. November 2010)

jo - sehr geiles bild - schön freigestellt/geblitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. November 2010)

hier auch was von mir, aber nix besonderes.


----------



## TypMitBart (8. November 2010)

Saalbach, ja da ists auch sehr gut aufgehoben;-) 
Der Step Up sah 2006 auch schon so aus. 
Schönes Wetter, schöne Fotos.

Frische Fotos von letzte Woche.
Fotos wieder von Blitzkasten.com


----------



## fokelmensh (2. Dezember 2010)

mein beitrag


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Dezember 2010)

TypMitBart schrieb:


> Saalbach, ja da ists auch sehr gut aufgehoben;-)
> Der Step Up sah 2006 auch schon so aus.
> Schönes Wetter, schöne Fotos.
> 
> ...



Absolute Top Pics!!!


----------



## TypMitBart (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey, Danke!
Das Lob leite ich an den Fotomenschen weiter 
Greetz


----------



## mac80 (9. Dezember 2010)

, eben erst entdeckt den Thread!









grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swagelok (10. Dezember 2010)

A-Line mit wenig style auf dem namensgebenden trail


----------



## chaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Niederrhein-Challenge 2010:


----------



## Sanchopancho (23. Februar 2011)

ENdlich auch mal par Action Pics.
EInfach Hammer das Bike  

Norco Six 06 in Aktion Location Heubach


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Februar 2011)

hier mal eins von mir - Oktober in Saalbach übers Gap ...


----------



## Sanchopancho (25. Februar 2011)

davon hab ich auch ein Pic, aber mit nem Specialized.


----------



## Burnhard (26. Februar 2011)

Wagrain dieses Jahr:





Das Gap in Saalbach muss auch noch! Dieses Jahr nicht getraut, bzw. hats geregnet.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2011)

mal wieder bissl "gappen"


----------



## chaz (13. März 2011)

Kleine Kompression:


----------



## TypMitBart (13. März 2011)

Aber nur ein wenig...hehe
Saubere Sache.


----------



## mac80 (13. März 2011)

gut getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (18. März 2011)

Hier 2 Videos von letztem Jahr:
Bmais:
Winterberg:


----------



## Daniel12 (24. März 2011)

schön!


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (24. März 2011)

@ Burnhard: Respekt wie Du mit dem Six unterwegs bist  Vielleicht fährt man sich ja in FS mal über'n Weg. 

Kleines GoPro-Video vom Ochsenkopf: 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/18846065"]http://www.vimeo.com/18846065[/ame]


Gruß
Milki


----------



## Foxhound (27. März 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100001641603513&aid=29908#!/photo.php?fbid=151042768293776&set=a.141279769270076.29908.100001641603513&theater






Auch Norcos in Action brauchen mal ne Pause ;-)

(ein Shore 2 2010 leicht modifiziert)


----------



## JansonJanson (4. April 2011)

auch von mir mal was neues ... kleine Session am Homespot ... 
im max. Auflösung kommts noch viel besser rüber als so klein


----------



## chaz (4. April 2011)




----------



## fokelmensh (9. April 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Bike:       Norco Team DH 2009
Lokation: Zielsprung Thale (Harz)


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (11. April 2011)

fett


----------



## Lars-123 (12. April 2011)

hallo ich versteigere mein norco atomik rahmen, vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nocro-Atomik-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2562e14217


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideTom (20. April 2011)

Hallo Norco-Fahrer,

anbei ein paar Fotos von meinem Bruder, die ich vor zwei Wochen gemacht habe. 

Hoffe sie gefallen!

Bike ist das Norco Shore 3 2009


----------



## Indian Summer (20. April 2011)

Coole Pics, Kompliment!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## chaz (20. April 2011)

Schon etwas älter:


----------



## KonaRider1 (22. April 2011)

Mal 2 Bilder von mir in Osternohe mit nem neuen DH 2011


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (22. April 2011)

wird zeit das ich da auch mal hinfahre!


----------



## freireiter94 (23. April 2011)

Das sind mein 2010 Norco DH und ich.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/861809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasD. (10. Mai 2011)

Das sind zwar nicht die besten Bilder, aber man erkennt ein bischen action


----------



## Burnhard (10. Mai 2011)

Runtergeplumpse in Winterberg, Video sollte in ein paar Tagen folgen:


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (10. Mai 2011)

Fett! 

Milki


----------



## Burnhard (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## Sanchopancho (6. Juni 2011)

Heubach Homestrecke Norco am droppen


----------



## Moritz1996 (18. Juni 2011)

Heute im Wald  

Mit nem Norco Shore 3


----------



## jatschek (23. Juli 2011)

Bikepark Beerfelden
Fotograf: User Scott_Freerider


----------



## Sanchopancho (23. Oktober 2011)

Homestrecke


----------



## Burnhard (15. November 2011)

Mal andere Action 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17664/h


----------



## Sanchopancho (7. Dezember 2011)

keep the Fred alive...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (28. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

ein kleines Vid aus dem Allgäu mit dem Truax1:


und ein Photo aus Bischofsmais auch mit em Truax:


----------



## Sanchopancho (28. Dezember 2011)

Truax find ich 
Schönes Video (Wo war das ungefähr??) Geiles Kurvenpic, nur das Bäumchen stört ein bischen.  

Herbst 11 Homestrecke am Sauser Drop


----------



## Phipo_ (28. Dezember 2011)

@sanchopancho: 
Film war im Allgäu am Daumen
Bild ist in Bischofsmais entstanden und das Bäumchen fand ich ganz witzig weil man mit em Helm das Ding immer angeditscht hat


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Dezember 2011)

auch was von Bischofsmais 





das "anditschen" ist immer lustig ... geb ich Dir Recht


----------



## Phipo_ (28. Dezember 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> auch was von Bischofsmais
> 
> das "anditschen" ist immer lustig ... geb ich Dir Recht



ich würd sagen das ist der Flow Country Trail  <-- Sensational, optimol, phenomenel-->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UULy5R2LfpzqOhKWC5xi8q6Q&v=P4GR1XSjr2M


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2011)

Während einer kürzeren Verletzungspause...


----------



## Phipo_ (5. Januar 2012)

Cran Canaria, da müsst ihr auch mal hin!


----------



## Burnhard (10. Januar 2012)

Noch was von letztem Jahr mitm Six. Nächste Saison werd ich wohl untreu und steig auf neues um


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Januar 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Noch was von letztem Jahr mitm Six. Nächste Saison werd ich wohl untreu und steig auf neues um



ging sich das aus? Vorderrad schon unter dem Absprung.... 

hoffe doch, sonst krachts da gewalltig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (11. Januar 2012)

Jub, Hinterrad war genau noch auf der Landung. Knapp aber hat gepasst. Man kann ja von oben mit gut Schwung kommen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14740/h bei ca. 0:24 sek


----------



## Sanchopancho (12. Januar 2012)

Respekt, mit´m Six da drüber hätte ich mich ned getraut. 
Waren am selben WE in Saalbach, und haben euch wilde Affenbande auch paar mal gesehn.


----------



## Burnhard (12. Januar 2012)

Danke, solang die Landung gut gemacht ist, ist das kein Problem.
Das nächste mal einfach Hallo sagen, wenn du uns siehst. Allerdings dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit Affenkostümen sondern mit was neuem unterwegs, ist aber noch geheim hahaha


----------



## Sanchopancho (15. Januar 2012)

Gegrüßt hatte ich, und sogar smalltalk haben wir gehalten. Bin ein sehr kommunikativer Biker  
War allerdings mit nem Big Hit unterwegs.

Heute mit´m Norco auf heimischen Trails


----------



## Chris. (16. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Während einer kürzeren Verletzungspause...



ist das zufällig in Aux am Stempflesee?


Es gibt in diesem thread echt tolle bilder, gefällt mir sehr gut 

gruß
Chris.


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Chris. schrieb:


> ist das zufällig in Aux am Stempflesee?



Nein, ist in der Nähe von Dortmund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris. (16. Januar 2012)

hopppllaa   da hab ich mich wohl extrem stark geirrt


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2012)

Knapp vorbei...


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Januar 2012)

Range in Neuchâtel


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Atomik im Pott:


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Januar 2012)

Wow, das zog aber ein heftiger Sturm übers Land!


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

War auch gut so. Nur so konnten die Erbauer auch das Holz für die Landung ranschleppen:


----------



## Sanchopancho (17. Januar 2012)

goile Pics


----------



## Indian Summer (26. Januar 2012)

Rider: Dario
Bike: Truax 1
Foto: bluepix.ch


----------



## Sanchopancho (12. Februar 2012)

Gleichgewichtsübung. (Gar nicht so einfach wenn man einen Tag davor ein paar Augi zuviel hatte)


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. Februar 2012)

muste ich 2x gucken bis ich sah das du auf dem baum fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (20. März 2012)

Norco action im Vinschgau


----------



## BC-23 (20. März 2012)




----------



## gummikopf (1. April 2012)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit...


----------



## Sanchopancho (1. April 2012)




----------



## Phipo_ (9. April 2012)

Truax in Action:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7948235/


----------



## Burnhard (24. April 2012)

Hier mal Restef1ck von letztem Jahr:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20572


----------



## Sanchopancho (25. April 2012)




----------



## Daniel12 (26. April 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Hier mal Restef1ck von letztem Jahr:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20572



wirklich sehr geil! Musik ist auch top!


----------



## janus_7 (13. Mai 2012)

Mal auch was von mir... man wird so selten photographisch beschossen 









Danke nochmal Daniel für das tolle Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Mai 2012)

Schick! 
Dann will ich auch mal. 






Weiter Fotos folgen bestimmt, habe das Bike erst seit Ostersonntag und kämpfe noch mit der passenden Federhärte.


----------



## LucasD. (13. Mai 2012)




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

So dann will ich auch mal welche reinsetzen
















Grüße Micha


----------



## gummikopf (30. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=237U3iosMV8"]Marian on fire in OSTERNOHE      - YouTube[/nomedia]

mal was aus Osternohe. Vorne ich


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal welche reinsetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, der Wald sieht super schön aus mit all dem Farn! Habt ihr da 
keine Probleme mit dem Förster?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Mai 2012)

LucasD. schrieb:


>



Hardtails rule!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2012)

Wow, der Wald sieht super schön aus mit all dem Farn! Habt ihr da 
keine Probleme mit dem Förster?

Cheers,

Fritz 




Das war in den Filthy´s in Belgien. Da gibt es soche Probleme wohl nicht.

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2012)

Dann lassen wir diesen Fred nochmal aufleben. Sieht so aus als würde keine Bilder mehr von Norco´s gemacht, sehr schade!!!!!!!!!!!!












in Warstein


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Juli 2012)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Mal auch was von mir... man wird so selten photographisch beschossen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, Du bist das!


----------



## waldcrosser (31. Juli 2012)

@Indian-Summer: Die Fotos von Stunt-beck sind in einem offiziellen Bikepark entstanden. Google mal nach Filthy-Trails Maasmechelen Belgien. Habe eine eigene Homepage. Ist zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## oOMaRcOo (14. August 2012)

*Norco Sight 2*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235588&stc=1&d=1344931307


----------



## Deleted 152687 (26. August 2012)

Hier mal 2 Pics von mir beim pacen.....


----------



## Phipo_ (30. August 2012)

Feiner Trail in Mayerhofen:


----------



## Indian Summer (4. September 2012)

Cooles Movie!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## JansonJanson (14. September 2012)

Norco Team DH über die Crapapple gescheucht ...


----------



## Phipo_ (15. September 2012)

Danke @Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (22. September 2012)

Ich muss unbedingt wieder hin!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2012)

Geiles Bild, wo war das?

Grüße Micha


----------



## poo-cocktail (22. September 2012)

Whistler BC Canada. A-line!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2012)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Whistler BC Canada. A-line!



Sehr beneidenswert, da wollen wir auch hin.

Grüße


----------



## mtb-freerider92 (23. September 2012)

Leider bisschen unscharf Norco DH 2010


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

Gestern in Stromberg


----------



## JKanzinger (10. Oktober 2012)

Saison abschluss Leogang


----------



## Spielzeug (11. Oktober 2012)

schönes Bild. mehr davon.... =)


----------



## NoX_Rider (23. Oktober 2012)

Da ich jetzt  schon gu 2 Monate ein Aurum prügeln darf will ich auch mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Gabel?

Grüße Micha


----------



## NoX_Rider (23. Oktober 2012)

bin wirklich sehr zufrieden! ma schaun was geht, wenn ich im winter die Gabel mal zerleg und service mache!


----------



## JKanzinger (4. November 2012)

Hätt da mal wieder was... Ach ja Truax


----------



## NoX_Rider (8. November 2012)

Wie auch zuvor, richtig geile Bilder die du da hast! Bräuchte auch ma jemand der Fotographieren beherrscht und mit uns die Parks abklappert!!


----------



## JKanzinger (15. November 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Wie auch zuvor, richtig geile Bilder die du da hast! Bräuchte auch ma jemand der Fotographieren beherrscht und mit uns die Parks abklappert!!



Ja das ist meist das Problem! Jemanden finden der saugute fotos macht und dazu auch noch lust hat den ganzen tag im bikepark rum zu hängen ist ned leicht zu finden.

Auf FB kannst mal nach Raffi dieWaldfee suchen die ist immer in den Parks Leogang ect unterwegs von der sind die ersten bilder von mir 

Die macht hammerbilder


----------



## Wurzelsepp (16. November 2012)

Die Aktion is aber auch leider geil! ;O)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## Smourock17 (11. Februar 2013)

Schön abgezogen!

Hier mal Winter in Nürnberg:
-7°. Hosen bleiben kurz


----------



## Phipo_ (30. April 2013)

Range Killer B 
YEAI geiles Bike


----------



## Sanchopancho (30. April 2013)

geile Kurvenlage 

nicht ganz so tief, von heute


----------



## tom_ass (2. Mai 2013)

30.04.13 Willingen Freeride


----------



## Phipo_ (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## NoX_Rider (5. Juni 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder
Eröffnungswochenende / Schlammschlacht Leogang


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juni 2013)

das aurum hat hat richtig spaß gemacht in leogang


----------



## schrottreider94 (17. Juni 2013)

bin auch dabei, sorry für die Größe... :/ :


----------



## a$i (17. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (1. September 2013)

Nabend,

hier mal ein Video vom letzten Saalbach Urlaub mit meinem Team DH von 2010!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2013)

Trailpark Mehring. Sehr zu empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twostroketomsi (28. September 2013)

Bayerische Downhill-Meisterschaft Osternohe 2013. Sohn in Aktion


----------



## A_N_D_Y (30. September 2013)




----------



## Sanchopancho (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein Norco wurde von einem Norco abgelöst, und 9200 Tiefenmeter später lautet das Gesamturteil: "Uh Yeah!"

Flowtrail Test im Vinschgau


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2013)

Hier in Beerfelden

















Grüße Micha


----------



## Phipo_ (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Sanchopancho (20. Februar 2014)

Winteraction


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2014)

Bikepark Beefelden

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1649824]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nic93 (29. Juni 2014)

Mein Aurum in Aktion!


----------



## Phipo_ (9. November 2014)




----------



## Joemac (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## MikkMorane (1. Februar 2015)

Me & my Range @ Willingen Enduro 2014. Fahrtechnisch unspektakulär, aber das Bild hats bis in die Zeitschrift BIKE Heft 08/14 (Seite 25) geschafft 
http://willingen.bike-festival.de/typo3temp/pics/cb413aaf50.jpg


----------



## freebob (24. März 2015)

Einmal Aurum in Action am Step Up




Und am Boner Log


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (16. Mai 2015)

http://www.radforum.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=10475&catid=member&imageuser=33520

Für den Weitwinkel kann ich nix, ich krieg den einfach nicht raus  (Gopro Hero 2, wer nen Tipp hat, immer her damit)


----------



## CheapTrick (25. Mai 2015)

Letztes Wochenende in Latsch 









Hat Spaß gemacht, musste aber feststellen, dass eine 160er Bremsscheibe hinten nicht Alpentauglich ist


----------



## Gambler10 (27. Mai 2015)

Norco Range C7.2 2015 am alten Sentiero 601 in Torbole


----------



## freebob (27. Juni 2015)

Am Wochenende Wochenende bin ich spaßeshalber mal ein DH-Rennen mitgefahren, ganz nett, aber ein entspannter Tag im Bikepark ist mir dann doch lieber  Aber wenigstens sind ein paar ganz nette Fotos dabei rumgekommen


----------



## Phipo_ (13. Juli 2015)

Unsere Norcos laufen auch Nachts gut:


----------



## nf2 (27. Juli 2015)

Mitm Aurum in Saalbach auf der Z-line


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. August 2015)

Range in St. Moritz


----------



## husaberg_pue (25. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. September 2015)




----------



## nf2 (1. Oktober 2015)

Aurum 2 (2012) aufm Mt. Altissimo (Gardasee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (3. November 2015)

Tolles Wochenende im Schwarzwald bei absolut geilem Wetter:

Wheelie into the sun:


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Dezember 2015)

Kurvenräuber


----------



## MirSch (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MirSch (8. März 2016)




----------



## derwaaal (22. März 2016)

is aba nich meins


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2016)

Habe wieder eins...


----------



## scnc (11. April 2016)

Nix grossartiges, aber hatte dir Kamera mal wieder dabei und kurz was zusammen gestellt.


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Schickes Video aber magst Du keine Treppen?


----------



## scnc (12. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Schickes Video aber magst Du keine Treppen?


Darüber habe ich mir nun wirklich noch nie Gedanken gemacht. Aber wenn ich sie umfahren kann, wieso nicht.
Aber sind ja doch auch einige dabei, sieht man z.T. wegen dem Laub aber gar nicht. Plus die eine Stelle wo ich
rechts vorbei fahre und der Sattel immer wieder ins Bild rückt, ist richtig steil und würde ich nicht über die Treppe
nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (12. April 2016)

Servus,

ich hätte auch mal wieder ein neues Bild von meinem neuen Range


----------



## MirSch (12. April 2016)

@Phipo_ : Mega!!!


----------



## freebob (12. April 2016)

Wie aus dem Lehrbuch


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2016)

Der Nachwuchs gibt Gas

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1992674]
	
[/URL]


----------



## freebob (22. Mai 2016)

Am Homespot


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## freebob (30. Juli 2016)

Neuer Zeitvertreib am Homespot, wir haben heute "Hip the bottle" gespielt 
Leider nur ein Handyvideo...


----------



## Phipo_ (6. September 2016)

Biken auf den Lofoten rockt.


----------



## scnc (6. September 2016)

Sehr cool. War diesen Juni ebenfalls oben, aber zum Wandern. Wo wart ihr überall biken? Viele Orte schienen mir nicht so geeignet, da meistens sehr steil oder ausgesetzt.


----------



## derwaaal (13. September 2017)

geiles Bike - immer noch!


----------

